# "eHorsez" Official Request Thread!



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

And *five* slots for today to kick it off. *One* per person to insure that everyone gets a fair shot.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Are they free for right now?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok i relaly hoep my links work and i hope you can see her color since i't different and difficult and ignore the Cut on her front leg near her chest and her Back leg.

Name: Baby
Owner: Lilkitty90
Sex: Mare
Age: Adult
Color: Undetermined. cream, champagne soemthing like that
Ref Photos: not sure what photos you need but i will go from the side view the mare is on and give you an idea of her markings on her head and legs as well as the color of her mane. 
side view ish Login | Facebook
Mane View Login | Facebook
you can see the outlien of her bald face. Login | Facebook
side view Login | Facebook
you can really see her markings here 
Login | Facebook
and back legs Login | Facebook
Markings: high rear stockings, short front socks, half bald face but on the opposite side so it doesn't matter. patch of jagged white on her tummy.
Height: 14.2
Breed: Mustang
Certificate Colors: Teal,Purple, Pink


Sorry for all the links!! just trying to make it easier lol


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, free!


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, here is mine!



Name: Gracie
Owner: Lexus
Sex: Mare
Age: Adult
Color: Sorrel
Ref Photos: (don't have any, look in my avatar!)
Markings: Wide blaze on face, two rear white socks
Height: 15 hh
Breed: Purebred Quarter Horse!
Certificate Colors: Pink or Purple, you pick


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

lilkitty - I'm afraid the links aren't working for me. Your Facebook is probably has privacy setting so that non-friends can't see your photos.

Try uploading them to somewhere like Tinypic.com or Photobucket, and then post links up here or PM them to me.  I'll hold off until you can get that fixed so I can be sure to get it right!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Gracie's done! Click for the fullsize view!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe alright pass me up untill i can sort this problem out and i'll repost later! lol


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Me! Me! Me! 
Soldier of Freedom
Percheron/Arabian
Dapple Gray
16hh
DOB 7-4-2004


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, I forgot background. . . How about red/black?
These are great! Love the one of Gracie!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Name: Gidget
Owner: Heather
Sex: Mare
Age: Adult
Color:Black & white paint
Ref Photos: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4381604136_5f524396e4_o.
Markings:Black Stripe down the back and chest,spot on side.
Height:14.2 Hands
Breedaint
Certificate Colors:Red,purple,blue


Thanks a lot!


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/ehorsez-official-request-thread-57899/#ixzz0reYgVNgp


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oops,put owner name as Gidget..not heather since we can't do that.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Name: Country Man
Owner: speedy da fish
Sex: Gelding
Age: Adult
Color: Bay
Ref Photos: 7_05_10 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Markings: No leg markings, small triangular shaped star you can see from photo
Height: 15hh
Breed: Anglo-Arab
Certificate Colors: Green/blue

and thank you very much, this is a really good idea and ive seen the ones you have done and they are amazing!


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I love the one of Gracie!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Name: Bart
Owner: Icrazyaboutu
Sex: (Mare/*Gelding*/Stallion)
Age: (*Adult*/Foal)
Color: brown with blonde mane and tail with black underneath. 
Ref Photos: (Links ONLY please!)Sorry I dont have any pics on this computer but there are some in my barn!
Markings: (Describe in detail please!)black legs up to his knees a tiny star on his fore head
Height:12.2hh
Breed:Grade pony
Certificate Colors: (For the gradient on the background) Electric blue or red

Thanks so much in advance!

​


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry! I can't read instructions! Here is a link to the photo of my gelding, Freedom!
http://www.horseforum.com/members/15646/album/horses-1686/freedom-12182/


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

when will we be able to see ours?


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I will get them posted tomorrow! I'm very sorry for the delay, we are dealing with a little drama right now at my house over a bootleg copy of a Nintendo DS game we bought off ebay - I'm very unhappy to say the least! We're trying to figure out how to report this guy.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

alright,thank you DITD. 

I'm sorry about the drama...did you get it figured out?


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys I am sooo sorry I went MIA there for a day or two! The pirated game issue was solved, but yesterday afternoon I got really sick. I think I caught one of those 24 hour viruses, but I have not felt good at all until just a few hours ago. Totally nauseated and exhausted feeling.

I think it's clearing out of my system. I feel terrible that I've kept you all waiting so long. Here is payette's boy. I will be getting the rest posted tomorrow, but it's 11:50 where I am and I am totally wiped right now, but I did want to at least get one of these done.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, I love it!! Thank you so much! Sorry about your rough times, glad you are feeling better~Thanks again!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Name: Bali
Owner: BaliDoll
Sex: Gelding
Age: Adult
Color: Sorrel Overo
Ref Photos: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/Balidoll/IMG_0510.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/Balidoll/IMG_0515.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/Balidoll/horses/14632_1242020124844_1059540025_2167.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/Balidoll/IMG_0066.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/Balidoll/IMG_0093.jpg (hope that gives you a good idea of his color/markings!)
Markings: 
Height: 16 hh
Breed: Paint
Certificate Colors: umm... surprise me? lol I don't really care, whatever looks good!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow he's looking gorgeous  Hope you are feeling better DressageIstoDance  xxx


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

That one looks great! How are the rest coming along?


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys I am SO sorry I haven't posted any more finished! My program went haywire for a few weeks, still don't know why. Seems to be fixed now, and soon as I get some free time I will get on these!


----------

